# Video of Dan Mcarthy at Monroe. La.



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the video's DB. I enjoy watching them. As for giving Levi a run..Well, he may be the one who can..It remains to be seen though.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

That is one of the craziest draws I have ever seen, obviously he finds consistency with it and does well. Thanks for the videos DB.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a few more seconds DB, and You would have caught Matt shooting in the background too...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL..........Where is everyone telling him he is drawing too much weight if he has to sky draw like that?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ABTABB said:


> Just a few more seconds DB, and You would have caught Matt shooting in the background too...


I didnt get to met Matt. Was hoping to meet him. He must be camera shy!:teeth:

I was told Mcarthy holds 28lbs. Thats alot.
DB


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

No backtension there, end of thumb sitting out on the trigger. I guess you can shoot that way.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

If anyone can give Levi a run for his money, it's Danny. He got 3rd place in West Monroe even with a 0. If it wasn't for the arrow propelling a few feet in front of him during the loading process, who knows what could have happened. 2 years ago at the Classic, he shot 49 up and beat everybody pretty bad. He is very capable of winning. He has taken a year off to focus on other aspects of his life and hopefully he will start to come to all the shoots again. It was fun in 2008 to watch Levi and Danny battle it out for shooter of the year. It would be fun to watch somebody challenge Levi this year.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

DId Danny miss a target or did Levi? I heard Levi did?


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ruttinbuck said:


> DId Danny miss a target or did Levi? I heard Levi did?


Danny


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

no it was danny he had a mishap at the stake and sent a arrow a few feet in front of him at the stake, that just goes to show u the talent he has making the shootdown with a zero. now thats shooting in my book!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jwolfe78 said:


> Danny


Mcarthy missed a target. 
DB


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Ohhh ok....I heard Levi did and could not believe he won by 10, wrong info. For Danny to shoot 16 up with a miss and make the shoot off is awesome shooting!


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

ruttinbuck said:


> Ohhh ok....I heard Levi did and could not believe he won by 10, wrong info. For Danny to shoot 16 up with a miss and make the shoot off is awesome shooting!


Levi actually won by 20. 488 to Jack's 468 I believe. Pretty impressive.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

gud235 said:


> Levi actually won by 20. 488 to Jack's 468 I believe. Pretty impressive.


yeah but that included the shootdown points. Danny has always drawn the bow like that..Look at his shot sequence it's solid! If you watch him shoot several arrows he's like a machine. He guesses ydg. like a machine too. Real sure, real confident.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

he didnt shoot and miss. it was a deal where the arrow basically came off the string and he couldnt reach it from the stake while loaded the bow and starting his draw


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Quickpin87 said:


> he didnt shoot and miss. it was a deal where the arrow basically came off the string and he couldnt reach it from the stake while loaded the bow and starting his draw


That's a shame too. Because that could've made a difference for sure. Confidence that you are in winning position always helps in this game.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> LOL..........Where is everyone telling him he is drawing too much weight if he has to sky draw like that?[/QUOTE
> 
> omg your telling the best shooter around how to shoot. thats a good one.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

shooter74 said:


> asa1485 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL..........Where is everyone telling him he is drawing too much weight if he has to sky draw like that?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

jimb said:


> No backtension there, end of thumb sitting out on the trigger. I guess you can shoot that way.


Wow, you must be a world renowned coach with that diagnosis. Which part of the thumb you uses does not dictate whether or not you are using backtension or not. Granted most cannot do it, Danny can. He shoots a very strong shot, with backtension. Nice try though....


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Any of those guys can take it away from Levi in just a second. McCarthy, Brooks, Hacker, Hopkins, Christenberry, etc... Levi will do really well just about guaranteed but don't count his chickens before his eggs hatch.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

shooter74 said:


> asa1485 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL..........Where is everyone telling him he is drawing too much weight if he has to sky draw like that?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> shooter74 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah really..I know alot of guys that are excellent shooters that have shoulder ailments that have to draw that way, me included..Look at DM's draw elbow it stays cocked in the right position from begining to end.
> ...


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> TAYLOR CO. said:
> 
> 
> > And I lean back to help with the weight since I fell 40 feet and hurt my back. . But I always have someone tell me my DL is too long.
> ...


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol that was me in the background DB, i thought i introduced myself on the proam course we were only a couple stakes away?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> lol that was me in the background DB, i thought i introduced myself on the proam course we were only a couple stakes away?


Matt I didn't remember meeting. One of those senior moments I quess.
DB


----------

